# Need some input on these beginner boards



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone here recommending any of those boards. I think you should spend a little more and get a board you won't hate in a years time. Is that a little harsh?? Sorry... I'm too much of a gearhead to be helpful


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

Do you know what size you're looking for? If not, and/or considering you're a beginner, it would be helpful if you included your weight, boot size, the conditions you ride, and whether or not you are still growing (kid vs adult). A budget or price range would help, too.

If you can hold off a couple months and budget is a concern, you might be able to find a deal on a great beginner board once the sales hit.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

It seems like you are all pulling these from one site, too. If I were you I would check out eBay, departmentofgoods.com, djsboardshop.com, or snsboards.com. That is just a few that are out there that helped me narrow down what I wanted.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sportscheck is not the best place to buy board. especially of you are new. I am not sure what part of Canada you are orm but check out http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7719-canadian-online-snowboard-retailers-e-tailers.html
I would try boardroomshop.com they are shop based out of Vancouver. Rossignol Womens Myth Snowboard-144 - The Boardroom or Ride Womens Rapture Snowboard-143 - The Boardroom with Advanced Search - The Boardroom or Ride Womens VXN Binding-Royal-M - The Boardroom would be a good choice. And it won't be much more than what you have to spent at sportscheck. Try to buy boots local though. They all fit different so you should always try them on.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

eekaerf,

Stay away from the Sporkchek stuff. They're not even worth the price they're offered at.

For beginners, I'd get something that's tapered if possible, or has raised edges (Bataleon TBT), or has a mellow reverse camber.


----------

